# CompuMill CNC Milling Machine - $1500 (SE Portland)



## JimDawson (Nov 24, 2018)

If someone needs a CNC mill this might be an OK deal.  Looks like it has a tool changer.  From the blurry picture of the tool cart, it looks like the tooling might be worth the asking price.

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/d/compumill-cnc-milling-machine/6740857678.html


----------



## middle.road (Nov 24, 2018)

JimDawson said:


> If someone needs a CNC mill this might be an OK deal.  Looks like it has a tool changer.  From the blurry picture of the tool cart, it looks like the tooling might be worth the asking price.
> 
> https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/d/compumill-cnc-milling-machine/6740857678.html
> View attachment 280629
> ...



That would be a fun project. 
Would need a controller upgrade fer sure, don't think that these aged eyes could handle that 5" screen for long.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 24, 2018)

middle.road said:


> Would need a controller upgrade fer sure, don't think that these aged eyes could handle that 5" screen for long.



There's a reason I have 27 inch screens on my machines


----------

